# Virginia Beach, VA - Ocean Front



## Designerd (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking for a 2 bedroom/2 bathroom resort (full kitchen) with ocean view room and balcony.  

Date:  May 15-21  or May 16-22

Please let me know if you have one for rent.

thanks


----------



## Designerd (Apr 10, 2014)

*Still looking for:  Virgina Beach (May 15-21 or May 16-22)*

Hello,
I am still looking for Virginia Beach for May 15-21 or May 16-22.  

Room requirements:
- Ocean front
- 2 bedroom (will consider 1 bedroom with pull out sofa)
- Kitchen

Thank you,
Deborah


----------

